
Show HN: Veruca.io a search engine for recruiters - max0563
https://veruca.io/
======
osullivj
LOL! A veruca is a form of foot infection [1] I remember having them as a kid.
Hackers often regard recruiters with disdain [2] So this must be some kind of
elaborate joke at the expense of recruiters?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_wart](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantar_wart)
[2] [https://mocko.org.uk/b/2015/10/14/dont-feed-the-beast-the-
gr...](https://mocko.org.uk/b/2015/10/14/dont-feed-the-beast-the-great-tech-
recruiter-infestation/)

